# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Updates on Costco Police Shooting in Nevada

## Brian4Liberty

Erik Scott was shot by Police under questionable circumstances outside a Costco store in Summerlin, Nevada. Here are some updates:

It appears that the Police have released previously sealed divorce records in an attempt at character assignation. As many people who have been divorced will explain, the attorney for the woman will often recommend getting a restraining order against the male, making up stories if necessary. While information in these divorce cases may be true, it is not a reliable source of information. It is "he said", "she said" in the heat of a divorce.

The Police have also released a story that Erik pulled out his gun when his neighbor's dog bit him. They have been digging as deep as they can for any dirt.

In related news, the coroner's inquest has finally been rescheduled, and will be televised! It is scheduled to start on Sept. 22nd, and is expected to take at least three days. It will be televised in Clark County on Cable Channel Four.

----------


## squarepusher

like to keep updated on this, and if they release video tapes as well

----------


## Pericles

Show me the man and Ill find you the crime."  Lavrentiy Pavlovich Beria deputy of the NKVD

----------


## specsaregood

That sure is a lot of background information to release, and yet not release the actual costco security camera tapes.....

----------


## kahless

> That sure is a lot of background information to release, and yet not release the actual costco security camera tapes.....


If Costco looks like they are doing anything under handed I hope there is some sort of organized boycott or organized mass subscription cancellation is in the works.

I have no reason to shop there these days anyway since the ones by me are not cost competitive especially when you add in the subscription.  They also do not sell anything that I cannot already get at the local grocery stores.  The one by me used to have a superior meat and shellfish department that was cost competitive to boot but not anymore.

----------


## acptulsa

> That sure is a lot of background information to release, and yet not release the actual costco security camera tapes.....


Those who prefer character assassination to video recordings did something on those recordings of which they are ashamed.

----------


## phill4paul

Not surprised. I'd rather face chaos head on then be "protected" from it by this "thin blue line." Which, IMHO, has actually gotten quite thick.

----------


## Pericles

> Not surprised. I'd rather face chaos head on then be "protected" from it by this "thin blue line." Which, IMHO, has actually gotten quite thick.


That blue line is still pretty thin, IMO. Those guys are used to shift work and going home. Try really being on where you might get 24 hours sleep in a week of alert and reaction duty.

----------


## phill4paul

> That blue line is still pretty thin, IMO. Those guys are used to shift work and going home. Try really being on where you might get 24 hours sleep in a week of alert and reaction duty.


  No, I don't dispute your assertions about readiness. In agreement there.

  My post about the line getting thicker regards the expanded size and scope of the domestic police force.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Would the officers that shot him go to jail? Or would they get paid vacations?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Or would they get paid vacations?


They already got a couple of weeks of paid vacation after the shooting...

----------


## XNavyNuke

<<<sorry. didnt mean to the get the RPF in trouble with the link & quote>>>

----------


## Pericles

Looks like a Star Chamber process to me.

----------


## Bern

> ... Anyway, here's a story from yesterday.


That's from the *lvrj*.  You should not quote them nor give them a live link IMO.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> Ooops... did someone say LVRJ.  $#@! them.  Paraphrased:
> Victims have no right to autopsy evidence


I don't have high expectations for justice but I am confident in the judicial racket's ability to protect itself.

----------


## ravedown

i think it was reported recently that unfortunately, the video camera system was malfunctioning at the time of the shooting and no video tape will be released. bout spit my coffee out when i heard that.
ill try to dig up the article.

----------


## squarepusher

> i think it was reported recently that unfortunately, the video camera system was malfunctioning at the time of the shooting and no video tape will be released. bout spit my coffee out when i heard that.
> ill try to dig up the article.


oh ya the Illuminati got it?

----------


## pcosmar

> oh ya the Illuminati got it?


Nope,  just the "investigators". 

It was sent to a well connected "lab" Where is will be examined and either altered or destroyed as necessary.

Never mind the fact that anyone with limited and minimal computer experience could have viewed and uploaded it to you-tube within minutes after the incident.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The inquest has started, is anybody able to watch it in Nevada?

Bombshell witness: Costco employee claims that he did pull out the gun and point it at Police.

They are also saying that he was a prescription drug addict and seeing a shrink...(edit: multiple doctors, not sure if any were psychiatrists) 

News reports:

http://www.ktnv.com/global/Category....partnerclipid=

http://www.ktnv.com/global/Category....partnerclipid=

----------


## Brian4Liberty

They are claiming that he had very high levels of morphine and xanax in his blood...

----------


## specsaregood

And still no release of the security cam video.   Attack the victim.....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> And still no release of the security cam video.   Attack the victim.....


The, um, hard-drive was, um, unusable.  If they are looking for evidence on *your* computer, they can retrieve anything.

----------


## pcosmar

> The inquest has started, is anybody able to watch it in Nevada?
> 
> Bombshell witness: Costco employee claims that he did pull out the gun and point it at Police.
> 
> They are also saying that he was a prescription drug addict and seeing a shrink...(edit: multiple doctors, not sure if any were psychiatrists) 
> 
> News reports:
> 
> http://www.ktnv.com/global/Category....partnerclipid=
> ...


Wow, that witness came off as,,,less than credible. To my ear anyway.
And what is the digging dirt about,, and how is it relative?

I do wish someone with an ounce of integrity would leak that video footage.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Wow, that witness came off as,,,less than credible. To my ear anyway.
> And what is the digging dirt about,, and how is it relative?
> 
> I do wish someone with an ounce of integrity would leak that video footage.


That hard-drive was so, uh, fragmented, that it had to be destroyed...

----------


## pcosmar

> That hard-drive was so, uh, fragmented, that it had to be destroyed...


That's what I thought.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...3&postcount=18



> Nope,  just the "investigators". 
> 
> It was sent to a well connected "lab" Where is will be examined and either altered or destroyed as necessary.
> 
> Never mind the fact that anyone with limited and minimal computer experience could have viewed and uploaded it to you-tube within minutes after the incident.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That's what I thought.


Oh, you must be using the technical, computer nerd meaning of "fragment". The Police are talking about the fragmentation that occurs when the hard drive impacts the ground at high velocity several times.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2010...ted-gun-didnt/

Extensive story at that link.

Costco is saying that the surveillance system hadn't been working for days. The hard drive was sent to Seagate for analysis, but no data was found after the point where the system (hard drive) had failed days before.

Officer who did the shooting testified that Erik had pulled out his gun, but it turns out it was in the holster. Erik said "I have a gun", which is apparently what CCP people are told to do? Officer took it as a threat, and didn't know that the gun was in a holster. Officer also did not recall correctly all of the words said, as audio recording contradict what he thought happened. Pretty typical of human memory, but suspicious in this case. The fact seems to be that the cop told him to drop the weapon. When Erik took out the weapon in the holster to drop the gun, the officer plugged him. Boils down once again to an overly jumpy and trigger happy officer. A new profession seems in order for this guy, and a serious look needs to be taken at training for all law enforcement in the US. Every single citizen is not a crazed killer, and should not be treated as such.

----------


## pcosmar

> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2010...ted-gun-didnt/
> 
> Extensive story at that link.
> 
> Costco is saying that the surveillance system hadn't been working for days. The hard drive was sent to Seagate for analysis, but no data was found after the point where the system (hard drive) had failed days before.
> .


If the system was not working why would the drive be removed for analysis?

And as others have mentioned, this system has redundant off site backups,,where they also destroyed?

If that video had shown the man pull a gun it would have been on the 6 o'clock news that day.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> If the system was not working why would the drive be removed for analysis?


After the shooting it was removed. There would plenty of evidence if Costco really had scheduled a repair with their support company before the shooting. You would think that it would be required as evidence to back up Costco's claims.




> Lierley also testified he was aware that the video recording system at the store wasn’t working. He had contacted Vegas Valley Locking Systems, the local company that provides technical support for the surveillance system, the Wednesday before the shooting. A repair appointment had been scheduled for the following Monday.
> 
> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2010...ted-gun-didnt/

----------


## Kregisen

Very suspicious.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Oh, you must be using the technical, computer nerd meaning of "fragment". The Police are talking about the fragmentation that occurs when the hard drive impacts the ground at high velocity several times.


That drive can be dropped off the rooftop at Ceasar's and the data can be recovered.

Anyone who has done high tech hard drive forensics and data recovery knows it's practically impossible to hide or destroy the data.

They would have to drop it in the molten steel smelter to destroy it.

total BS

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That drive can be dropped off the rooftop at Ceasar's and the data can be recovered.
> 
> Anyone who has done high tech hard drive forensics and data recovery knows it's practically impossible to hide or destroy the data.
> 
> They would have to drop it in the molten steel smelter to destroy it.


Lol! Well, I was just kidding about the "slamming it" part. If the data was there it could be recovered. From what they are saying, the drive had failed and was no longer writing, so no data to be recovered. Who knows.

----------


## squarepusher

> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2010...ted-gun-didnt/
> 
> Extensive story at that link.
> 
> Costco is saying that the surveillance system hadn't been working for days. The hard drive was sent to Seagate for analysis, but no data was found after the point where the system (hard drive) had failed days before.
> 
> Officer who did the shooting testified that Erik had pulled out his gun, but it turns out it was in the holster. Erik said "I have a gun", which is apparently what CCP people are told to do? Officer took it as a threat, and didn't know that the gun was in a holster. Officer also did not recall correctly all of the words said, as audio recording contradict what he thought happened. Pretty typical of human memory, but suspicious in this case. The fact seems to be that the cop told him to drop the weapon. When Erik took out the weapon in the holster to drop the gun, the officer plugged him. Boils down once again to an overly jumpy and trigger happy officer. A new profession seems in order for his guy, and a serious look needs to be taken at training for all law enforcement in the US. Every single citizen is not a crazed killer, and should not be treated as such.


woqwowowowowowowowowowowowowowow

----------


## squarepusher

*Officer Mosher "CAUGHT LYING" and judge ends inquest quickly, more lies tomorrow morning. Mosher stated several times that he did not order Erik Scott to drop the gun and that Erik Scott could not of been following an order from him to drop the gun. A juror asked Mosher why the 911 tape revealed that he did state drop the gun. He stated that he did not "remember" this very important detail! He also did not know that the gun was HOLSTERED, and Erik Scott was merely following orders. Erik Scott followed Nevada Law (CCW requirement in Nevada) by telling Officer Mosher that he had a gun, and when ordered to drop the gun Erik was shot dead while complying. Mosher committed murder by shooting Erik Scott!*

----------


## specsaregood

The camera wasn't working?  How effing convenient for the cops.  Utter BS.

----------


## kahless

> The camera wasn't working?  How effing convenient for the cops.  Utter BS.


It could be coincidence but so convenient that it warrants an evidence tampering investigation.  Perhaps tampering executed in collusion with Costco employee(s), or Costco employee(s) acting alone, police acting alone or none of the above (coincidence).

----------


## squarepusher

> It could be coincidence but so convenient that it warrants an evidence tampering investigation.  Perhaps tampering executed in collusion with Costco employee(s), or Costco employee(s) acting alone, police acting alone or none of the above (coincidence).


police did it!  its not costco's liability

----------


## specsaregood

> police did it!  its not costco's liability


If costco's employees are now helping them cover it up, they are certainly exposing the company to liability as well as being criminals (the employees).

Also, the victims family already has a helluva wrongful death lawsuit against costco for them calling the cops in the first place since he wasn't breaking any laws.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*Officer in Costco shooting says man raised gun, didn't know it was ...*

51 posts - 22 authors - Last post: 4 hours ago
*He said he owns the same type of holster, and the gun could be “easily fired”* *.....* in control of the video _equipment_ that allegedly 'malfunctioned' (_Costco_), *...* All this morphine stuff, sealed permits,  _surveillance_ video all wont *...*
www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/2595552/posts?page=99




> police did it!  its not costco's liability


Yeah, where is the FBI on this?

The hard drive needs to go to the NSA/DIA of  data recovery. you figure all these surviellence systems would use SSD (Solid State Drives)

here... ON SALE @ COSTCO

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11596494&search=security&Dx=mo  de+matchallpartial&Mo=51&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&Sp=S&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ns=P_Price|0||P_SignDesc1&N  =4001486&whse=BC&ViewAll=52&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_C  atalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=security&Ntt=security&N  o=26&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&s=1&topnav=&Nty=1&s=  1

----------


## squarepusher

> If costco's employees are now helping them cover it up, they are certainly exposing the company to liability as well as being criminals (the employees).
> 
> Also, the victims family already has a helluva wrongful death lawsuit against costco for them calling the cops in the first place since he wasn't breaking any laws.


actually, you are right.  It is in Costco's interest to conceal the tapes showing wrongful death.  If they can just go with the cops, "He pointed his gun at us!!!1111" and discredit him, then no lawsuit. 

So Costco and the police have advantage to work together on this.

----------


## squarepusher

_To: ponygirl_
_"Where are the surveillance tapes??!"_

Oh, I think I put them on the shelf above the Pentagon 911 tapes.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So Costco and the police have advantage to work together on this.


Here is the phone conversation with the Costco employee. This guy should feel a little guilty about what resulted here. They panicked simply because the guy had a gun. You could follow anyone around a store and describe the situation this way, just takes a small amount of exaggeration. 

http://www.lvrj.com/multimedia/Costc...103659964.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The girlfriend's story:




> She said, as did a Costco employee during testimony on Thursday, that Scott had been told he could not carry a concealed weapon in the Costco store.
> 
> Sterner said Scotts reply was, Well youre gonna have to take that up with the ATF because by law Im allowed to carry this weapon.
> 
> The store was evacuated a short time later after the Costco employee called police to report that Scott was carrying a gun in the store.
> 
> Sterner said she noticed the same employee point Scott out to police as they exited the store. Upon being confronted by Officer William Mosher, Sterner said the officer immediately drew his weapon.
> 
> As Scott put his hands up, Sterner said, I began screaming to this officer that [Erik] has a concealed weapons permit and a military officer. Do not shoot.
> ...

----------


## DamianTV

Today, it is easier to kill a million people than it is to control a million people.  The ones that have to die are the ones that think for themselves and are willing to protect themselves.

----------


## Lucille

His dad has a blog.  (I should have done a search and posted it here!)

Erik Scott: Medical Misdirection




> This “Coroner’s Cop-Clearing Circus” is billed as an informal “fact-finding” exercise, but facts will be in short supply. Instead, this abomination of justice has only two objectives: To destroy Erik Scott’s reputation, and to exonerate the three Metro officers who gunned down Erik in a crowd of approximately 50 people, shooting him seven times. At least five of those rounds were fired into Erik’s back, after he was on the ground, convulsing, bleeding profusely, fighting for air, and dying a painful, needless death. His heart and lungs had been destroyed by hollow-point bullets that slammed into his body at high velocity, then mushroomed, ripping his insides to shreds.
> 
> Metro officers and the DA will attempt to shift the jury’s and TV audience’s attention far away from the facts of Erik’s horrific, senseless killing. First, we’ll hear that the Costco surveillance video recordings (or the store’s “critical cameras,” if we’re to believe Sheriff Gillespie’s latest comments) were “unusable,” thanks to a mysterious hard-disk “glitch.” Don’t believe it. I don’t. Any digital security-video system deployed by a $73-billion-per-year corporation that ranks Number 25 on the Fortune 500 list will have multiple hard-disk backups onsite. Further, the video will be streamed offsite to a remote storage location. I guarantee there’s an unadulterated copy of that video somewhere, but Metro will not allow it to be seen by the family, our attorney, Ross Goodman, or Las Vegas citizens.
> 
> If unaltered video were to be shown at the Cop-Clearing Circus, it would show that Erik was not “acting erratically” inside Costco; was not brandishing a weapon; did not have any kind of altercation with a store employee; and never raised his voice or did anything untoward. He sent a slew of text messages and e-mails, while shopping with his girlfriend—focused activity hardly compatible with someone acting weird or “on drugs,” as claimed. The original video will show Erik calmly exited the store with other customers, but was immediately confronted by three Metro cops, all shouting different, conflicting commands. It will show that one of the rookies already had his weapon drawn and was extremely agitated, tense and “amped up,” a description used by several eyewitnesses.
> 
> Undoctored video will confirm that Erik tried to comply with one of those three different, shouted orders, but was immediately shot in the chest. Then the other two cops unloaded, probably due to a “sympathetic fire” syndrome common among Metro’s quick-to-shoot cops. Erik was shot and killed within 3-10 seconds. In short, the video will prove Erik did absolutely nothing that should have triggered such a brutal response. [...]


h/t Vox Popoli:




> Hamilton: 9/23/10 11:28 AM:
> 
> They have digital video backed up on-site and off-site, just as Mr. Scott assumes. Of this I am 100% sure, since it is critical to the service I provide for the company.

----------


## libertybrewcity

i hope Costco releases the video. They would really be doing the right thing. I don't think Costco would be facing a lawsuit, only the police that shot him or the department.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Interesting blog below from a LEO. Based on the transcript of the 911 call from the panty-wetter at Costco, this first theory is probably correct. We do have the exact content of that first 911 call now, posted above.:




> The fact that working police officers almost uniformly support civilian concealed carry, and deal with that issue—without violence--every day, makes the behavior of the Las Vegas Police even more puzzling. We still have no idea of the content of the 911 call that forged the first link of the chain that led to Erik Scott’s death, but for officers to act as they did, there are two primary possibilities: (1) They were acting under the impression that Scott was ready to start shooting any and everyone at any second...
> 
> http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/306043.php


And from today's blog from the same LEO:




> http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/
> 
> Exclusive: Another Character Witness for Erik Scott
> 
> Irrelevant character assassination seems to be the order of the day at the Erik Scott inquest as we go through the third day of the process. Prosecutors have spent the the first days of the inquest talking about everything but the actual facts of shooting. Quite frankly, there is little chance that this farce can end with justice being served.

----------


## squarepusher

> The girlfriend's story:


so it waas gun-phobists who caused all this

----------


## Anti Federalist

> so it waas gun-phobists who caused all this


No, fed training that has cops believing that we are all enemy "hostiles" to be neutralized is what's to blame here.

Hoplophobes may have started the chain of events, however, it could have been broken at any time.

----------


## Pericles

> so it waas gun-phobists who caused all this


This is what gets me - the cops are way too eager to do the bidding of people who have nothing but disdain for them.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Costco story (explanation) is falling apart! (Surprise) Forever they have said that the issue was that he was "destroying" product packaging. (What the hell does that mean anyway? People open packages all the time in the store. Some people open and eat food products in the store).

Turns out that Erik had signed up for his Costco Membership when first entering the store. The busybody Costco employee (Linda Bem) who took his membership application was "concerned" that he was "slow", and put Costco security on him pretty much right after he entered the store. They were looking for an excuse to confront him. If not for this initial busy-body, none of this would have probably happened. There is no doubt that the Costco employees played a large role in this incident. (Not that they actually pulled the trigger).

Other cherry-picked shoppers (like Christopher Villareale) are testifying that the Police did the right thing because Erik did not drop to the ground in a second. So the *penalty* for failing to obey shouted and contradictory commands from a Police Officer in a split-second (that you are not expecting, and are in a state of surprise) is instant *death* by firing squad? Nice.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wow, the Police have pulled out some real "reliable" witnesses.  One guy, Dain Szafranski, who had gone through Police Academy and wants to be a LEO, testified that Erik was combative and mad, and made a quick movement to a shooting stance like he was in a gun fight. 

Interesting that they only have had one witness say that the Officer said to "drop it", and that's when Erik took out the gun to show and drop. Everyone else says that the officer never said "drop it". Ironically, the audio on the 911 call recorded the officer saying "drop it"! Goes to show how reliable all of the witnesses are.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

News Report:

http://www.ktnv.com/global/Category....partnerclipid=

----------


## Lucille

The police cover-up continues

Confederate Yankee reports on the inquest:




> So it would appear that the prosecutors and the police are indeed on the same page in this case. Whatever animosity they might bear toward each other is being put aside and a common front presented. What is the significance of the apparent approach of the police and prosecutors to date? Even if one accepts their theory that Scott was a drug addict and an aggressive gun nut intent on carrying a gun wherever he wanted, who, through gross drug-induced impairment, brought about his own death, all of this should rightfully be nothing more than mitigating evidence that might have some bearing on the severity of a charge to be brought against the officers, or to be considered only after a potential future conviction as mitigating factors relating to sentencing.
> 
>     What still remains is what the officers knew or reasonably could have known or inferred at the time they confronted Scott at the main entrance of Costco and made the decision to pull the trigger. It is this event, compressed in time, that should be the prosecutors foremost concern. Scotts life history and his physical and mental health status could have, in at least some way, put him on a collision course with the police that day. But the ultimate question is whether they, knowing nothing about Scott but what they heard on the radio on the way to Costco, and apparently finding themselves surprised when a Costco employee suddenly pointed out a man they had never before seen, were justified under the law by his actions in the handful of seconds before they fired at least seven rounds into him. Under this, the only standard that truly matters, the evidence presented at the Inquest does not yet tend to favor or conclusively exonerate the police.
> 			
> 		
> 
> There is no question that the police are lying. The fact that the man was shot five times in the back, and that an ambulance driver saw them take Scott's holstered weapon out of his waistband and put it on the ground, is enough to condemn them of not only an unlawful and lethal shooting, but obstruction of justice as well.
> 
> One police officer commented: "Seems as if many here are not willing to give Law Enforcement the benefit of the doubt until the inquest is over. This saddens me as a Police Officer and retired Marine."
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

There was a public defender who witnessed the shooting. His testimony doesn't look very good for the officers. Of course that is countered by little old lady testimony.

Video:

http://www.ktnv.com/global/Category....partnerclipid=

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Update: the little old lady is a Costco employee. It seems that the Costco employees all have their stories aligned...  Maybe because they know they played a major part in this killing.

----------


## james1906

No shocker here...the shooting was justified according to the grand jury.

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2010...ing-justified/

Anything worth saying, Vegasrex has already said.

http://www.casinotop10.net/a-jury-of-your-peers.shtml

----------


## cswake

It's funny how they were attacking his character...

----------


## squarepusher

disgusting

----------


## osan

> His dad has a blog...


Jesus. what an awful thing.

Those cops should be ID'd, hunted, and their fates decided very quietly.

----------


## pcosmar

> It's funny how they were attacking his character...


Not really.
But it's what they have.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Jesus. what an awful thing.
> 
> Those cops should be ID'd, hunted, and their fates decided very quietly.


A point will come when vigilante justice returns.  This could very easily be one of those instances.  I wouldn't be surprised if this guy has some Marine friends that know how to settle a score.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Anything worth saying, Vegasrex has already said.
> 
> http://www.casinotop10.net/a-jury-of-your-peers.shtml


Is he talking about the Police, neo-conservatives or our foreign policy?




> Imagine a world in which you could immediately neutralize any threat to your safety, real or perceived, with complete immunity.  Imagine being both scared of and superior to every person you encounter, and imagine being able to ameliorate that fear and assert that superiority with pepper spray, handcuffs, batons, steel cages, gang beatings, and handguns.  Imagine placing your own personal safety above and beyond the safety of every other living thing on planet earth.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

More from Rex:




> http://www.casinotop10.net/a-jury-of-your-peers.shtml
> 
> The inquest process was nothing even close to a "fact finding process", and anyone who claims otherwise is simply unintelligent.  There is no delicate way to put it.
> 
> Rather than focusing on the shooting itself, the majority of the inquest was devoted simply to digging up every piece of dirt possible on a man who was dead and could not defend himself.  When it seemed that a witness might possibly be sympathetic to Mr. Scott, the District Attorney immediately set out to discredit that witness.  On the other hand, when a witness sided with Metro, the DA was supportive ... even fawning at times.
> 
> God help any of you if one of your family members is ever gunned down by Metro.  When it comes time for the inquest, just about the only thing the jury will hear about is your loved one's flaws.  We'll learn that they had erectile dysfunction, we'll learn that they had body odor, we'll learn that they called in and voted for the gay guy on American Idol, we'll learn that they once pulled a girls' pigtails in first grade ... we'll hear witness after witness crucify your loved one ... and there will not be a damn thing you can do about it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> A point will come when vigilante justice returns.  This could very easily be one of those instances.  I wouldn't be surprised if this guy has some Marine friends that know how to settle a score.


By the time they were done with the inquest, he was no longer a Marine. He was barely human...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

What should the Police have done? Here is the answer from a LEO. Here's another option: how about they follow him out to the parking lot and talk to him in a reasonable, controlled, and non-panicked manner?:




> http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/
> 
> At some point, a store employee pointed to Scott, essentially yelling there he is! This was apparently the first moment that the responding officers knew that Scott was their suspect, and the officers, exposed and caught by surprise in the open, with many innocent citizens in the line of fire, drew their weapons and the deadly confrontation began.
> 
> What should the officers have done? Remember, please, that I do not have a diagram of the Costco store and parking lot and that many of the details that I, or any competent tactician would need to render a truly informed opinion are, at this point, unavailable. However, common police training and experience do suggest a better (though not the only possible) approach.
> 
> Without being able to recognize the suspect on sight, and knowing only that he was still inside the store and was not actively, continuously violent, maintaining the element of surprise by silently approaching the store (which may have been done), parking police vehicles out of sight of the front doors, and keeping uniformed officers out of sight would have been wise. In a parking lot full of cars, this would not have been difficult. Calling in plainclothes personnel such as detectives or administrators would have also been wise if time permitted.
> 
> The next (in fact, a continuing) concern should have been knowing where Scott was and exactly what he was doing. As a field training officer, I always taught my trainees to, whenever possible, observe an animal in its natural habitat for a time before interacting with it. The officers should have identified Scott, kept their presence concealed and watched him for as long as possible. Absent an active shooter situation, which this clearly was not, this is almost always the smart thing to do. If, as this situation clearly indicated, Scott was unaware of the police and was showing every intention of simply walking to his vehicle, they should, while keeping him in sight, have allowed him to do just that. Why? To learn as much as possible about his state of mind and intentions through direct observation, to possibly locate his handgun, to minimize the possibility of a potential hostage situation and to separate Scott from the hundreds of customers streaming out of the store with him. Once Scott was in the parking lot, perhaps with many empty cars as a safer shooting backstop for errant rounds, only then should he have been confronted. Following this procedure would not only have been safer for the public, but would have allowed officers to maintain control of the situation, and to direct additional officers to keep citizens out of the line of fire as Scott was confronted.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The father of Erik, Bill Scott, is also suing Costco in this case. He said "Metro pulled the trigger, but Costco was the primary guilty party. Costco killed Erik." Costco employees certainly created the scenario, starting with the "concerned" employee who processed his membership, all the way to the Coroner's Inquiry where all of the employees had surprisingly aligned testimony... 

http://www.ktnv.com/global/Category....partnerclipid=

----------


## specsaregood

> The father of Erik, Bill Scott, is also suing Costco in this case.


Knew that was coming.

I'm not currently a costco customer and after this whole ordeal I don't think I ever will be.

----------


## Liberty_Mike

Does anyone have the original story on this shooting?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Does anyone have the original story on this shooting?


The original media accounts? Try Google using a date range right around the shooting time.

----------


## Liberty_Mike

> The original media accounts? Try Google using a date range right around the shooting time.


Thanks, Ill look it up.

----------


## osan

> A point will come when vigilante justice returns.  This could very easily be one of those instances.  I wouldn't be surprised if this guy has some Marine friends that know how to settle a score.


Let us hope it comes to pass.  Then again.  And again until this $#@! comes to an end.  Police need to be put on VERY short leashes, if not eliminated completely.  We don't need them.  I certainly do not.

----------


## osan

> What should the Police have done? Here is the answer from a LEO. Here's another option: how about they follow him out to the parking lot and talk to him in a reasonable, controlled, and non-panicked manner?:
> 
> Quote:
> http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/
> 
> At some point, a store employee pointed to Scott, essentially yelling there he is! This was apparently the first moment that the responding officers knew that Scott was their suspect, and the officers, exposed and caught by surprise in the open, with many innocent citizens in the line of fire, drew their weapons and the deadly confrontation began.
> 
> What should the officers have done? Remember, please, that I do not have a diagram of the Costco store and parking lot and that many of the details that I, or any competent tactician would need to render a truly informed opinion are, at this point, unavailable. However, common police training and experience do suggest a better (though not the only possible) approach.
> 
> ...


A load of bull$#@! from at least one perspective: the presumption that he needed to be "confronted" at all.  Some Nervous nelly squeam calls the cops - some screening questions probably should have been asked, such as "is he shooting anyone?"  DUH.  Asssuming the police find sufficient reason to check things out, which in this case I'd bet any reasonable cop (is there such a thing?) would have not found, they show up, do as the writer above says, and finding he has done nothing criminal, anonymously let him go his merry way.  At that time, if they feel the need to confront someone, how about they do so with the little douchebag who dropped the dime, making them waste their time?

----------


## Promontorium

> A load of bull$#@! from at least one perspective: the presumption that he needed to be "confronted" at all.  Some Nervous nelly squeam calls the cops - some screening questions probably should have been asked, such as "is he shooting anyone?"  DUH.  Asssuming the police find sufficient reason to check things out, which in this case I'd bet any reasonable cop (is there such a thing?) would have not found, they show up, do as the writer above says, and finding he has done nothing criminal, anonymously let him go his merry way.  At that time, if they feel the need to confront someone, how about they do so with the little douchebag who dropped the dime, making them waste their time?


I hate police as much as the next guy. But I don't get this common idea that police should simply refuse to show up to calls. 

 Someone calls 911 in a panic. Police decide they don't care. *International headlines*. _This will never be policy._ 

 Police show up, see nothing is going on at that exact moment, and they decide that's reason enough to leave. Because you know, cops never show up after or before things are worse, they either show up exactly when bad things are happening, or not at all. _This will never be policy._

 Where they should be expected to begin using their noggins, is in determining if the situation warrants doing anything else. This might include talking to the person who was explicitly named as the reason they are there. 

 Yeah yeah yeah, I know the pigs don't do this, they immediately overreact, shoot dogs, shakedown kids, arrest people for breathing, beat up women, kill the innocent, etc. 

 But for the same reasons _overreaction_ from the police is wrong, and seriously needs to be handled; _overreaction_ in ideas about how to eliminate police corruption won't come to a logical conclusion. Certainly when police overreact, terrible tragedies occur, and there's no counter balance for that.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> But for the same reasons _overreaction_ from the police is wrong, and seriously needs to be handled; _overreaction_ in ideas about how to eliminate police corruption won't come to a logical conclusion. Certainly when police overreact, terrible tragedies occur, and there's no counter balance for that.


Sounds like some good old fashion competition is needed...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Costco released a statement on the shooting incident. Essentially says that they are not responsible, and if you protest you better stay off their property. Costco actually filed with the courts to prevent a protest. Judge denied their request.

Protest:
http://www.fox5vegas.com/news/25235018/detail.html

Costco statement:
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix....cle&ID=1477394

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The family lawyer responds to Costco:

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2010...ng-erik-scott/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Sheriff makes a statement on the case and the results of the inquest:

http://www.fox5vegas.com/news/25209579/detail.html

----------


## libertybrewcity

where's the video?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> where's the video?


No video, recording system was not working. They claim to have had a repair call in to fix the system. Supposedly there would be paperwork and phone calls with the support company to confirm that.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Erik Scott Killing Sparks West Point Alums to Target Las Vegas Police

The "Long Gray Line" is bringing pressure on the Vegas department following Erik Scott's death in a hail of bullets.

http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/erik-sc...inglepage=true

----------


## Brian4Liberty

More (new) analysis from Confederate Yankee:

http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/306409.php

----------


## osan

https://costco.egain.net/system/self...=en&COUNTRY=us

----------


## purplechoe

> Erik Scott Killing Sparks West Point Alums to Target Las Vegas Police
> 
> The "Long Gray Line" is bringing pressure on the Vegas department following Erik Scott's death in a hail of bullets.
> 
> http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/erik-sc...inglepage=true


I like this part:



> One of the strongest comments openly suggested that the Metropolitan Police Department should be considered as an adversary:
> 
>     I think that we, as a society, need to take a more active stance. This needs to go to the AOG. Remember the words of The Corps. *We all took the same oath the Erik Scott did many years ago, on the Plain to preserve and protect the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign or domestic. The abuse of due process, not only for Erik, but all of the others who didnt have a voice is an attack on the Constitution.*





> Another graduate called Metro PD an out of control police force, a characterization that seems to match up with the analysis of the shooting conducted by Mike McDaniel, a former police officer and SWAT operator (also my co-blogger at Confederate Yankee) who recently analyzed the audio of the 911 call and the police radio transcripts. Troubling bursts of static in the Metro radio traffic at key points indicate that these communications need to be examined, and the lack of in-car camera footage from the multiple police cars is also odd  to put it mildly.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Confederate Yankee sums up the case. A good read if you are interested:




> http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/306510.php
> 
> The Scott case will likely be studied and analyzed by police tacticians and will be used to train officers across the country for years to come. In many ways, it is a classic case of small errors compounding, one on the other, leading to a tragedy that would have been averted if just one link in the chain had been broken, if just one Officer had questioned the status quo or employed common sense.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

New update.

More from the Yankee. Seems that the "authorities" broke into Scott's apartment fairly shortly after shooting him dead to "secure" his valuables. Interesting, if you consider the confusion about the number and models of hand-guns supposedly on Scott's person. Was a second or substitute second gun "planted" after the fact? One that he was not licensed to carry?

What evidence is there? A phone message from the Public Administrator announcing the break-in...

Update 6, the Public Administrator breaks-in:

http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/306888.php

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Should updates go in their own threads? This thread is getting old...

----------


## Bern

No.  I'm subscribed to this thread and hoping to see updates posted here.  I don't always respond, but I am reading and spreading the word elsewhere.  I appreciate your efforts in following up.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I think it's fine here... nice to read the updates.

This great stuff on how to handle your or your family members property if something like this happens.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> No.  I'm subscribed to this thread and hoping to see updates posted here.  I don't always respond, but I am reading and spreading the word elsewhere.


OK, I wasn't sure if this was a dead thread. I need to try out the subscribe feature...

----------


## Cap

Thank you Brian for the update.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Thank you Brian for the update.


No problem. Glad to see people are still interested.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wow! An ex-LEO has written up quite a scenario theory about how the shooting and cover-up went down. Quite a read...if this is true, it is corruption on a grand scale.

http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/307239.php




> This is why the Erik Scott case is so unusual. In many ways, virtually every public agency involved has taken unusual, difficult to understand and explain actions and apparently made fundamental, foolish, careless, inexplicable mistakes, mistakes that call into question their basic competence. Normally, the police and related agencies would regard this state of affairs with justified horror. Normally. The only exception commonly occurs when the potential consequences of appearing and/or being incompetent pale in comparison to the alternative. Only then will police officers and agencies commit and accept gross incompetence rather than admit the truth. Such behavior is always a potential indicator of a coverup. A coverup is always a potential indicator of criminal conspiracy on the part of the police and related authorities.
> 
> http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/307239.php

----------


## Bern

I can smell the foul odor from Las Vegas all the way here in Texas.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The father of Erik Scott has put together his version of the shooting, apparently based on what Erik's girlfriend (present for the whole event) said actually happened:




> (NOTE: This treatise, told from Erik's perspective, should be viewed as my personal opinion, based on information received to date. — William B. Scott/October 20, 2010.)
> 
> I was there, and this is how the whole stupid incident happened:
> 
> *      I was pawing through those packages of zip-up coolers in Costco, looking for a red one. Samantha had clearly said, “Make sure you get me a red one.” None in the front few rows of those packages, so I was trying to find one on the back rows. I had to move some packages over to an adjacent pallet to see others in the back. I finally found a red cooler pack.
> 
> *      I did open one package of bottles, but didn’t throw any packaging around, as claimed by Costco employees.
> 
> *      I never had words with Shai, the Costco “undercover” security guy. Vince Lopez came over and told me that Costco had a policy banning guns in the store, but I hadn’t seen any signs to that effect posted outside or inside. I’d just filled out an application for a Costco card, had read the whole thing carefully, and knew there wasn’t a single word in there about a firearm ban. I told Vince it was OK, I had a concealed-carry permit and my Kimber .45 was legally registered. I also told him I was a “former Army officer.” Sorry, but I did not claim to be a “Green Beret.” I would never use such a cheesy Hollywood term—nobody who ever served in uniform does—even if I had been a Ranger or other SOF officer. I wasn’t and never claimed to be—ever.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another update about Police harassment of people with Erik Scott memorial bumper magnets.

http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archi...scott_case.php

----------


## Brian4Liberty

$25,000 Reward for Copy of Costco Video:

http://erikbscottmemorialblog.blogsp...tco-video.html

----------


## Bern

Sounds like Las Vegas has a cockroach problem.

----------


## Mach

Professional Character Assassination......

http://www.lvrj.com/news/coroner-s-i...103546304.html

----------


## Pericles

> Sounds like Las Vegas has a cockroach problem.


Indeed - any impartial observer would have to conclude the police majorly f'd up on this one. The police can usually cover up most cases, not this one where the victim is a West Pointer, former Army officer, and has a family that will fight to see the truth come out. 

The longer it takes, the more brutal the end result will be.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Professional Character Assassination......
> 
> http://www.lvrj.com/news/coroner-s-i...103546304.html


Those Costco employees had weeks to coordinate their stories and twist it in an attempt to justify that their actions that resulted in an innocent guy getting killed. They have a motive to twist the truth.

----------


## Bern

The *lvrj* does not deserve live links IMO.

----------


## Mach

> The *lvrj* does not deserve live links IMO.


*CORONER'S INQUEST: Scott portrayed in inquest as depressed man addicted to painkillers * 

It's good to show that this is the best they could do to make him look bad.... I know what it really is... I say their big talk is nothin' but doodley-squat. 

Costco sucks 

YouTube - Officer Testifies at Coroner's Inquest for Erik Scott

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Accuracy of eyewitnesses and the trail of the missing surveillance video:

http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/308108.php

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Didn't we recently have a thread about Police receiving free food and drink?

The latest update goes into that. This guy writes some long updates!:

http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/308656.php

----------


## Pericles

> Didn't we recently have a thread about Police receiving free food and drink?
> 
> The latest update goes into that. This guy writes some long updates!:
> 
> http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archives/308656.php


The updates may be long, but they are very good.

----------


## Pericles

Interesting tangent - one of the officers who shot Scott indited on unrelated event.
http://www.lvrj.com/news/officer-wit...114978534.html

----------


## JK/SEA

Interesting. Quite the tangled web we have going there.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Several updates somewhat related to the Erik Scott case. Apparently most of the "reforms" of the Coroners Inquest Process are a farce. Most updates include a variety of other Police abuses in Las Vegas Metro, including a couple of Officers going on an on-duty joy ride into the desert of Arizona for no apparent reason.

http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archi...scott_case.php

----------


## Brian4Liberty

More updates available:

http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archi...scott_case.php




> Three officers, essentially comprising a circular firing squad, were caught totally by surprise when Costco security guard Shai Lierley pointed out Scott to them after he and Samantha Sterner walked right past them with the rest of the crowd leaving the Costco at the order of the Police. Despite looking for a man of Scott’s description, he was obviously unremarkable to them, and certainly did not appear a drug-crazed madman. When they were made aware of him, they drew their weapons, shouted hasty, confused and contradictory commands, and within just a few seconds, began to fire seven rounds. They showed no concern for or awareness of the many citizens surrounding them

----------


## Mach

> More updates available:
> 
> http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archi...scott_case.php


bump

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another article by the guy who has been posting the the Confederate Yankee:

http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/can-one...upt-las-vegas/

----------


## Pericles

> Another article by the guy who has been posting the the Confederate Yankee:
> 
> http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/can-one...upt-las-vegas/


great summary and bump.

----------


## Mani

Two of the Three murderers "Honored" by some Cops Association.  Called their actions, "Heroic"

So not only did these guys walk away from murdering an innocent man without spending a day in prison, these guys were "Honored" on top of it.

h xxp://www.lvrj.com/news/national-police-group-honors-two-officers-involved-in-erik-scott-shooting-119926284.html

Are you ready to throw up yet?

----------


## libertybrewcity

did they ever get that tape? where is it?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> did they ever get that tape? where is it?


Tape...what tape?

We were looking for a tape?

Hey Lou, you hear anything about a tape?

Naw, I ain't heard nothing about no tape, who wants to know?

Ah, some Mundane out here claims there's a missing tape that would show what really happened at the Scott shooting last year.

Har har har.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Two of the Three murderers "Honored" by some Cops Association.  Called their actions, "Heroic"
> 
> So not only did these guys walk away from murdering an innocent man without spending a day in prison, these guys were "Honored" on top of it.
> 
> h xxp://www.lvrj.com/news/national-police-group-honors-two-officers-involved-in-erik-scott-shooting-119926284.html
> 
> Are you ready to throw up yet?


That story is beyond unbelievable! Could that Chris Collins guy who nominated them be a bigger scumbag?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That story is beyond unbelievable! Could that Chris Collins guy who nominated them be a bigger scumbag?


Some choice money quotes from that story. 

(here's hoping the court smackdown of the bottom feeders at RightHaven works)




> Collins called the two incidents the "top two heroic events our officers participated in last year."
> 
> "I don't see it as a controversial shooting," he said about the Costco shooting. "*What potentially could have been a bad situation they brought to an end with no citizens being hurt.*


What was Erik Scott?




> A third officer involved in the shooting, Thomas Mendiola, was not honored. In January, Mendiola was charged with a felony for unlawfully giving a handgun to a two-time felon in an unrelated case. He has a preliminary hearing in May.


Whoopsie...must not have kicked enough back "upstairs" from his gunrunning operation.

Kinda off topic, but I was looking at the pictures of the cops involved.

Can anybody tell me WTF is the deal with those stupid cop haircuts?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What was Erik Scott?


Apparently he was a potential "bad situation" that they "brought to an end".

----------


## squarepusher

Tapes accidentally got sucked away in a flash tornado

----------


## osan

> What was Erik Scott?


Exactly.  WHAT - not WHO.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

We just passed the one year Anniversary:




> The Erik Scott Case, Update 13: A Sad Anniversary
> 
> On the morning of July 10, 2010, Erik Scott was shot seven times and killed by three Las Vegas Metro police officers while leaving a Las Vegas Costco store surrounded by other shoppers. Standing at his side as he was shot was his girlfriend, Samantha Sterner. The first officer to shoot Scott, only two seconds after drawing his gun and yelling contradictory commands, William Mosher, had shot two other citizens in the few years he had worked at Metro before killing Scott (one survived). The other two officers, Joshua Stark and Thomas Mendiola, had scant police experience.
> 
> This post, Update 13 in our series on the continuing Scott case, is not only a memoriam, but a summary, not only of our coverage to date of the case, but of the public scrutiny focused on Metro since they shot the wrong man, scrutiny that they, to this day, despise. Today is the first anniversary of the shooting of Erik Scott, an anniversary that, unlike most others, is not a cause for celebration and will never be a cause for celebration for the Scott family and for those who knew and loved Erik Scott. But it is our hope that the continuing outrage over Scott’s death and the many beatings, harassments, and deaths of Las Vegas citizens since will be the catalyst for changes that only the most corrupt or uninformed can belittle or ignore.
> 
> http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archi...scott_case.php

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> did they ever get that tape? where is it?


It appears that Update 8 is what you want to read:




> November 10, 2011: Update 8: This update explained the realities of eyewitness accounts and followed the bizarre travels of the Costco security video hard drive across the United States. One of the most inexplicable facets of the Scott case is that there is apparently no video at all. According to Metro, the Costco video was malfunctioning, there is no patrol car video, no police helicopter video, no media video, and no video, not even of the aftermath, shot by the media or citizens. Despite these claims, a substantial amount of datatype unknown to this daywas recovered from a Costco security camera hard drive.
> 
> http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archi...scott_case.php

----------


## Brian4Liberty

More updates:

The Erik Scott Case: Update 14: The Officers Speak--Sort Of
The Erik Scott Case, Update 14.2: The Officers Speak--Sort Of (Continued)
The Erik Scott Case, 14.3: The Officers Speak--Sort Of (Concluded)
The Erik Scott Case, Update 15: Metro Pats Itself On The Back

http://confederateyankee.mu.nu/archi...scott_case.php

----------


## Anti Federalist

See new thread on this

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...t-against-cops.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> See new thread on this
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...t-against-cops.


It appears the case is closed, with no ramifications or remedies.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It appears the case is closed, with no ramifications or remedies.


Yes.

Yes, it does.

The system closed in around their enforcers, it was all the Mundane's fault, now move along, before I thump yer heads for ya.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Was this case a variation of "SWATing" someone? The cashier who initiated this episode did so because she jumped to the conclusion that Erik had been battering his girlfriend. She then alerted store security, who ramped it up a notch and contacted the Police. The end results of this accusation are now history.

----------


## phill4paul

> *Was this case a variation of "SWATing" someone?* The cashier who initiated this episode did so because she jumped to the conclusion that Erik had been battering his girlfriend. She then alerted store security, who ramped it up a notch and contacted the Police. The end results of this accusation are now history.


  Yes. I believe it was.

----------


## Pericles

> Yes. I believe it was.


Agreed - looks like a practice run

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Here's a bump that the media is starting to recognize about the POLICE STATE "KILLING MACHINE" of Las Vegas, NV 

Startling they have killed 142 Americans

http://www.lvrj.com/news/deadly-force

----------


## SeanTX

A couple of years back I saw a story about a Las Vegas cop who had his four "kills" commemorated on his body with tattoos for each one. The police couldn't understand why the public might have a problem with that.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> A couple of years back I saw a story about a Las Vegas cop who had his four "kills" commemorated on his body with tattoos for each one. The police couldn't understand why the public might have a problem with that.


I had a picture of Texas SWAT tank with the same thing on it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It appears that there is a website that has been dedicated to Erik Scott and related issues. Looks like it may be the same guy that had been writing, using a new website.

https://statelymcdanielmanor.wordpre...ik-scott-case/

http://erikbscottmemorialblog.blogspot.com/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

An interesting letter from an eyewitness:

----------


## angelatc

THanks for the updates.  I thought this was all done. Am I wrong?

----------


## squarepusher

so sad the needless death

----------


## brushfire

> It appears that there is a website that has been dedicated to Erik Scott and related issues. Looks like it may be the same guy that had been writing, using a new website.
> 
> https://statelymcdanielmanor.wordpre...ik-scott-case/
> 
> http://erikbscottmemorialblog.blogspot.com/





> THanks for the updates.  I thought this was all done. Am I wrong?


Mike McDaniel's blog, as previously posted by Brian above, is really a good blog.  I have it bookmarked and I've been going to it for a while now.

I believe there is a pending civil suit against Erik Scott's killers.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> THanks for the updates.  I thought this was all done. Am I wrong?


They had to drop the lawsuit against the LV Metro and the officers in March 2012:
http://erikbscottmemorialblog.blogsp...metro.html?m=1

They filed a new lawsuit against Costco in June 2012:
https://statelymcdanielmanor.wordpre...-june-08-2012/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Erik Scott's father wrote a book based on his son's death:




> http://erikbscottmemorialblog.blogsp...s-release.html
> 
> LAS VEGAS (March 28, 2013) – The murder of a beloved son, a quest for truth and justice usurped by a broken legal system, and a battle with both grief and a blatant cover-up, led author William B. Scott to create a fictional tale rooted in every parent’s nightmare. The result is The Permit, a compelling techno-thriller novel based on the real-world murder of Erik Scott, who was gunned down by Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department officers in front of a suburban Costco store in July 2010.
> 
> “My son, Erik, was murdered, because a BlackBerry in his hand was mistaken for a firearm. That senseless tragedy was magnified by a sloppy, transparent cover-up orchestrated to protect his killers and a Cartel of Corruption that controls Las Vegas,” said William B. Scott, bestselling author and Erik Scott’s father.  “It soon became apparent that the Cartel’s enforcers—rogue cops—were no different than dangerous domestic terrorists. In the past, rogue cops were a very small percentage of U.S. police forces. But that changed in recent years. Today, twenty-five-to-thirty percent of some police departments—including Las Vegas Metro—comprise ‘rogue’ or ‘bad’ cops. Every day brings another headline about American citizens being brutalized and killed by those who have sworn to serve and protect.”

----------


## Pericles

They do it because they can get away with it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Michael Brown bump.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Michael Brown bump.





> “My son, Erik, was murdered, because a BlackBerry in his hand was mistaken for a firearm. That senseless tragedy was magnified by a sloppy, transparent cover-up orchestrated to protect his killers and a Cartel of Corruption that controls Las Vegas,” said William B. Scott, bestselling author and Erik Scott’s father. “It soon became apparent that the Cartel’s enforcers—rogue cops—were no different than dangerous domestic terrorists. In the past, rogue cops were a very small percentage of U.S. police forces. But that changed in recent years. Today, twenty-five-to-thirty percent of some police departments—including Las Vegas Metro—comprise ‘rogue’ or ‘bad’ cops. Every day brings another headline about American citizens being brutalized and killed by those who have sworn to serve and protect.”


I wonder, how this may have turned out, if people in Erik Scott's neighborhood turned out in force, raised hell and maybe burned a few buildings down?

----------


## mad cow

> I wonder, how this may have turned out, if people in Erik Scott's neighborhood turned out in force, raised hell and maybe* burned a few buildings down*?


Well,hopefully not *your* house or business.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Well,hopefully not *your* house or business.


Yeah, I would hope not. I'd be armed and protecting it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

He had a gun.

Justified.

Right?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I wonder, how this may have turned out, if people in Erik Scott's neighborhood turned out in force, raised hell and maybe burned a few buildings down?


Squeaky wheel gets the grease.

All of these incidents do have a cumulative effect though. Balko and Grigg can cite them. Politicians like Rand and even Huckabee are speaking out about it. Shows that it is a bigger issue than just the Cultural Marxists and leftists trying to push their race politics.

----------


## mad cow

> Yeah, I would hope not. I'd be armed and protecting it.


And if you were away at sea?Then I guess you would just come home to the smoking ruins.

But you could take heart that some important social change might come about for the rioters that torched everything you own in the world,so it's all good.

----------


## SeanTX

> I wonder, how this may have turned out, if people in Erik Scott's neighborhood turned out in force, raised hell and maybe burned a few buildings down?


It seems like peaceful "stay on the sidewalk, or in the free speech zone" -- type protests accomplish absolutely nothing , other than raising some awareness and giving the tax ticks some easy overtime pay, as they stand off to side laughing at it all. And voting and strongly-worded letters of complaint do nothing either. 

Some type of physical disruption is necessary to make the powers-that-be pay attention to the grievances of mundanes, even if it's just disrupting traffic flow. Wide-scale non-violent civil disobedience at a minimum. 

Angry at the cops for killing someone without justification, like Erik Scott, and want to really do something to bring about change? Then certain things may be fair game -- just  leave private property and innocent citizens alone. People say that you can't fight the govt , but they do it in other countries all the time. You just have to be smart about how it's done.

 I'm not necessarily advocating doing that by the way, I'm just saying that I think well-mannered protesting isn't going to accomplish anything, we are well beyond that point.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

CNN fueled riot bump.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

My Son Might Be Alive Today If Police Wore Body Cameras
His death, like Walter Scott’s, could have been prevented.
By William B. Scott - April 12, 2015




> My eldest son, Erik Scott, might be alive today if Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department officers had been required to wear body cameras in the summer of 2010, when Erik was shot to death. Officer William Mosher—who panicked and shot my son as Erik and his girlfriend calmly walked out the door of a Costco—had already killed one man, in his first five years on the Metro force. Erik’s shooting was ruled “justified” because Costco security system video was destroyed via collaboration between local Costco personnel and Metro detectives. That evidence would have proven Erik was murdered in cold blood. With no video data, a coroner’s inquest jury had no alternative but to accept the blatantly false accounts of on-scene police officers.
> 
> If he’d been wearing a bodycam, Mosher might not have panicked and fired at Erik. Having narrowly escaped criminal charges before, Mosher might have asked himself—as he hovered near the door of Costco, shaking in fear, according to witnesses:  “If I shoot and kill again, will I be fired? Will criminal charges be filed against me?” With his and dozens of other cops’ body cameras documenting every move, there would have been no escaping the truth this time.
> 
> Given what we now know about the fatal shooting of Walter Scott in North Charleston, S.C., it’s reasonable to ask the same question about the police officer who killed him, Michael Slager. Would he have acted the way he did had he known it would all be captured on video?
> 
> Unfortunately, Slager’s attempt to cover up his apparently unprovoked shooting of Walter Scott isn’t unusual. The veracity of police officers everywhere is being questioned, simply because far too many cops are guilty of duplicity.
> 
> Law enforcement and its apologists are quick to declare that most police officers are good, honorable troops, are never quick to shoot, and don’t reflexively lie. Still, a sizable percentage of today’s officers are guilty of such misdeeds. As an experienced trial lawyer explained to me after the ordeal of my son’s death, “Cops lie. And when they kill somebody, they always lie, even under oath.”
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Isn't that interesting? Looks like the Costco camera footage did exist...




> Seeking Costco Surveillance Video of Erik Scott Shooting
> 
> We've confirmed that the so-called "missing" Costco security-system video of my son's fatal shooting in 2010 has been seen by numerous Las Vegas police officers, and definitely exists at Costco's headquarters. 
> ...
> https://erikbscottmemorialblog.blogs...-video-of.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

#DanielShaver bump...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...non-compliance

----------

